# So far Nothing has helped, totally lost?



## kingsac (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi,

I have a Jag who has been very very inactive for the past 8 days or so.

After a few days of laying at the bottom of the tank, I came here and got some info and posted this thread:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=174969

Reading up, I thought he might have bloat.

3 days of treatment, no change in behavior.

Continues to sit at the bottom of the tank, not eating, and not displaying any signs of parasite or bloat.

Conducted a 50% water change today, but did not treat with clout.

Will be buying some Epsom salt tommarow for treatment.

What the heck is going on, I'm getting really nervous here, I don't want to lose my fish.

12 inch Jag
4 years old
125g tank

I'm at a total loss, hopefully this epsom salt and slight increase in temp will help.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, in many cases of bloat, 3 days of treatment isn't sufficient, and you have to extend the treatment cycle.

So, I wouldn't rule out bloat.

Are you following the directions in the link below in my signature?

Once fish stop eating, it can be even harder to treat. Stopping the treatment too early can mean the difference between saving and losing the fish.

I would continue treatment for another round.

There are lots of illnesses that cause this type of behaviour, so it's impossible to say whether you are on the right track or not. However, it's always best to be very thorough with one treatment before jumping to another.


----------



## kingsac (Dec 10, 2004)

Can i treat for Bloat and use epsom salt at the same time?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes, but epsom salt is really only good _preventatively_ as far as bloat is concerned. It does serve as a mild laxative, so if your fish has some sort of intestinal blockage, it may help.


----------



## kingsac (Dec 10, 2004)

Adding the epsom salt and starting back up with Clout today.

10 days since he has eaten, getting concerned he might just die of hunger!

Still hanging out at the bottom of the tank, not really moving, no signs of enlarged stomach or infection.

Hopefully he is just constapated, and the salt will get him to poop.

-SF


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

IME, the longer they go without eating, the harder it is to cure them. So, don't be discouraged if you lose this one. At least by going through with the treatment, you may be able to prevent others from becoming ill.


----------



## kingsac (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm adding these photos, as you can see he doesn't look sick?


----------



## kingsac (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is relevent but all his moving around has created a clear spot of gravel, it's probably 14 inches long and about 7 inches wide. You can see it in the first photo.

I'm guessing he is doing this by swishing around there on the bottom, not sure if it's relevent or anything.

Totally lost.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

A Fish in my tank has had the same problem but for over a month.

I have been treating with clout for 5 days and hes just starting to show signs of his old self again, swimming around the tank, chasing others, etc..

So I would take Kims advice and go for another round of treatment, and be thorough. And be patient.

Hope that provides some relief for you.


----------



## kingsac (Dec 10, 2004)

Today hitting for a 50% dose of clout and epsom salt.

Again, no change in behavior, continues to sit a the bottom of the tank.

He is showing no signs of stress or disease.

Day 11 of not eating.


----------

